# media servering for an xbox 360 client

## bl1texe9

Hello,

I am trying to share music on my Gentoo box with my Xbox 360.  There seems to be a handful of options available for doing this:

TwonkyMedia http://www.twonkyvision.de/

This works fine.  It is not open source, however, and I prefer to use something that is.

GMediaServer http://www.gnu.org/software/gmediaserver/

There is some talk on the development list that says that this may be working.  I have not gotten too far with it because I am unable to get it to compile.  It fails with:

```
webclient.c: In function `http_read':

webclient.c:87: warning: implicit declaration of function `read'

webclient.c: In function `http_result_free':

webclient.c:163: warning: implicit declaration of function `close'

webclient.c: In function `parse_http_date':

webclient.c:353: error: storage size of `tm' isn't known

webclient.c:361: warning: implicit declaration of function `strptime'

webclient.c:361: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

webclient.c:363: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

webclient.c:365: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

webclient.c:372: warning: implicit declaration of function `mktime'

webclient.c:353: warning: unused variable `tm'

make[4]: *** [webclient.o] Error 1
```

uShare http://ushare.geexbox.org/

The changelog for this one says that the Xbox 360 is now supported.  I cannot find anymore information than that.  When I run it, the Xbox 360 cannot find it.  I have tried completely opening up my firewall to make sure that it is not the problem.  I have tried a bunch of different command lines for this, but this one seems the most correct:

```
ushare -i eth2 -c /data/music/ -v
```

The web interface is working, so the server is running.

360 Media Server http://sourceforge.net/projects/x360mediaserve/

I was unable to get this to run, but I did not try too hard.  I really do not want to run a server written in java.

Windows Media Connect http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/devices/wmconnect/

This works, but it has a few issues for me.  It will not serve media from a network drive, so I cannot use it to share media from my Gentoo box.  It also only runs on Windows.

So, has anybody gotten any open source servers working with Gentoo and an Xbox 360?  Any help here is greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Ben

----------

## mw007

I have tried everything you have with no luck. uShare seemed to be the easiest to get working in general, but here is what I think the problem with uShare is:

When I use Windows Media Connect from my XP machine, it always uses port 10243, which is what I think the 360 uses to connect. When I try to use that port with uShare, I get a warning about how IANA doesn't like that or something and it defaults to a different port. I am going to work on removing that error from the uShare. I'll let you know how it goes!

----------

## mw007

Even after forcing libupnp to use port 10243, I could not get uShare to work. I think there is some handshake the 360 does with the server to determine what operating system is being used.

I think what needs to happen is for someone to fully mimic Windows Media Connect so the 360 doesn't know the different. It would be awesome if I could serve my music/pictures to my 360.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help!

----------

## Junkyboy

Hi, I know you are talking about the xbox360, but I recently got a DLink DSM320 and have been playing around with media servers on my gentoo server. I've tried all of the servers on you've listed except 360 Media Server (will try that one next). Twonky worked fine after a manual install but I have yet to pay for it myself and try it for more than 30 minutes. I was able to get uShare compiled and running and it works ok, dont forget to add the broadcast route (i.e. route add -net 239.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 eth0). I just compiled GMediaServer and so far I can only play music, no videos. However, I havent messed with it for more than a couple of minutes.

----------

## Dunster

I'm attempting to get this to work with the new libupnp v1.4 and ushare 0.97.

It appears that the WMC uses port 2869.

How did you get libupnp to use a different port? I think if the port is changed to 2869 it might work. However, ushare or libpnp won't use a port that low, the lowest port I can get is 49152 or something like that.

net-analyzer/upnpscan is a useful tool to examine things.

I would really like to get my Gentoo Box serving my media to the Xbox 360.

----------

## mw007

I just grep'd the code for the 49152 and changed it to something lower. I tried the exact same thing for a different port, with no luck. Hope it works for ya!

----------

## linuxbgood

I know this is real old but I got this working with ver 1.1a, however I cant seem to get it to work with the conf file so I have to start it with a cmd 

I didnt install it cause it puts files all over the place, seems to be made for a certain distro

```

./ushare -n firewall -i eth1 -c /home/movies -v -x
```

----------

